# Suche Rennspiel



## Xasser (22. August 2014)

Hallo

Bislang Spielte ich Rennspiele (vorwiegend die GT und NFS Serie) auf meiner PS3.
Da ich die PS3 in Rente schicke, möchte ich ein Rennspiel für den PC.
Es sollte mehr Richtung GT gehen, als NFS.
Lustig aber kein muss wäre eine Kariere Modus.
Tuning am Fahrzeug ist mir schon wichtiger. Das Spiel / Missionen sollten machbar sein und nicht nur für die Besten der Besten zu bewältigen.
MP würde Spass machen, ist aber kein grosses Kriterium. Lieber realistischer Fahrspass.

Was habt ihr für mich zur Auswahl?

ps. bei Steam Assetto Corsa in der Aktion!?


----------



## ak1504 (22. August 2014)

Gibts nix im Moment. Wenn dann gleich ne Sim und da gibts nix vergleichbares zu Forza / GT wenn man vom Tuningpart redet.

Shift Reihe kannst in die Tonne hauen mit der Steuerung und Schleuderphysik und selbst der inoffizielle Patch mit Tweak hier und Fix da hat es nicht zu meiner Zufriedenheit geschafft hinzubiegen. 

Naja Shift, das Vorzeigeprojekt von Slightly Mad bis pCars kommt wo es auch kein Tuning geben wird.

Einzige was noch kommt im November is The Crew. Vielleicht schaust dir das mal an.


----------



## Xasser (22. August 2014)

[FONT=&quot]Gibt es ein älteres Spiel, 1-4 Jährig, wo noch als Kandidat in Frage käme?
Was ist mit Grid?
The Crew werd ich mal anschauen. Danke
[/FONT]


----------



## ak1504 (22. August 2014)

Ja Grid Autosport hab ich ganz vergessen ^^ Da gibts nen paar Tuningteile und einfache Setups.


----------



## Xasser (22. August 2014)

Grid 2 oder Grid Autosport  ?
Hats dort einen Kariere Modus?


----------



## thoast3 (23. August 2014)

Nimm den ersten Teil! Der ist mMn der beste der Serie. Eine Karriere gibt es, Du kannst sogar deinen eigenen Rennstall gründen. Außerdem hat es eine richtige Cockpitperspektive (in GRID 2 gab's gar keine und in Autosport gibt's nur zwei unscharfe). Da es der älteste Teil ist, kostet er am wenigsten.


----------



## Eftilon (23. August 2014)

Hi, ich bin recht neu in den Rennsimulationen aber F1 2012 macht mir grossen spass, Karriere und Tuning gibt es auch. Die F1 2013 soll noch besser sein, kannst ja mal bei Amazon oder anderen foren recherchieren wenn du die F1 magst. 
Assetto Corsa hab ich auch gekauft aber ich bin momentan noch zu schlecht dafür, es ist einfach zu realistisch und ich kann die Fahrzeuge nicht lange unter konrolle halten, für 17 Euro würde ich das projekt auf alle fälle unterstützen, auch wenns nur zum üben ist und asl anfänger kein grosser spass ist.

NFS sind einfach arcade ohne jeglichen anspruch, Hot Pursuit macht aber trotzdem spass.


eftilon


----------



## mr.4EvEr (23. August 2014)

Ich würde von Shift auch abraten.
Grid habe ich noch nie gespielt, ich kenne aber viele, die es lieben.
Wenn du wirklich fahren lernen willst und eine Herausforderung suchst, würde ich dir ebenfalls Assetto Corsa ans Herz legen.
Dann wäre es aber von Vorteil wenn du ein ordentliches Lenkrad (mindestens Driving Force GT) besitzt.
Falls du auf Tuning verzichten kannst, würde Project Cars vermutlich am ehesten an GranTurismo heran kommen.

Eine NFS Alternative könnte für dich außerdem The Crew sein.


----------



## Galford (24. August 2014)

Zu NFS Shift gab es zwei Demos. Darunter eine erweiterte "Falken Tire" Demo. Die bekommt man zwar nicht mehr bei Steam oder Origin, aber man findet sie z.B. noch bei Chip.de.

Need for Speed (NfS) - Shift - Demo - Download - CHIP

Probier es doch einfach selber aus, ob du mit dem Spiel klar kommst. Zur Sicherheit will ich es erwähnen: Die Datei entpackt zuerst die Demo-Dateien in einen extra Ordner, und installiert dann erst die Demo. Die exe. zum Spielen nicht aus dem extra Ordner starten, sondern z.B. aus dem Verzeichnis in das du die Demo installiert hast. Lenk- und Bremshilfe scheinen in der Demo standardmäßig aktiviert zu sein, also nicht vergessen die unter "Schwierigkeitsgrad" aus zu machen.


Und zu The Crew gibt es ab 25. August die zweite Beta, falls du das nicht gesehen hast. Hier kannst du einen Key anfragen The Crew Beta - Jetzt registrieren!
Du musst halt "sei Teil der U-Play Warteliste" auswählen und hoffen, dass du einen Key bekommst.


----------



## Jonny2268 (24. August 2014)

Hy, Xasser!

Hätte da noch eine Idee für Dich. GTR 2, GT Legends, RFactor(auch 2 Beta), GTR Evolution. Schau mal im internet unter Pilsbierbude - Dein freundlicher GTR2-Server . Sind Spiele mit Karrieremodus und wenn Du damit klar kommst, kannst Du dort einen Haufen Strecken und Fahrzeuge herunterladen und mit anderen Online Rennen fahren 24 Std. am Tag. Sind aber Simulationen, braucht Übung. GTR 2 kannst du für 5,99 Euro bei Steam kaufen.

Gruß


----------



## mr.4EvEr (24. August 2014)

Die vorschläge von Jonny sind etwas ältere Rennsimulationen.
GTR Evolution ist ein Addon für Race07. Die Bierbude für Race07 ist die Weissbierbude.
Auf den Buden erhältst du sehr viele gute Mods.
GTR2 würde ich als CD (falls möglich) empfehlen, da dort die Porsche und Lamborghinis noch drin sind. 

Die Grafik der Spiele ist nunmal bei weitem nicht mehr uptodate.
Wenn überhaupt würde ich dir GTR2 empfehlen, da dort keine Add-Ons hinzu kommen und Tag/Nachtwechsel möglich ist.
Ansonsten wäre mein Favorit für dich unter den Simulationen weiterhin Assetto Corsa, eventuell auch RaceRoom Racing Experience (FreetoPlay).


----------



## Xasser (24. August 2014)

thoast3 schrieb:


> Nimm den ersten Teil! Der ist mMn der beste der Serie. Eine Karriere gibt es, Du kannst sogar deinen eigenen Rennstall gründen. Außerdem hat es eine richtige Cockpitperspektive (in GRID 2 gab's gar keine und in Autosport gibt's nur zwei unscharfe). Da es der älteste Teil ist, kostet er am wenigsten.


 Das heisst; je neuer das Spiel, haben die Entwickler Rückschritte statt vorschritte gemacht?



Eftilon schrieb:


> Hi, ich bin recht neu in den Rennsimulationen  aber F1 2012 macht mir grossen spass, Karriere und Tuning gibt es auch.  Die F1 2013 soll noch besser sein, kannst ja mal bei Amazon oder anderen  foren recherchieren wenn du die F1 magst.
> Assetto Corsa hab ich auch gekauft aber ich bin momentan noch zu  schlecht dafür, es ist einfach zu realistisch und ich kann die Fahrzeuge  nicht lange unter konrolle halten, für 17 Euro würde ich das projekt  auf alle fälle unterstützen, auch wenns nur zum üben ist und asl  anfänger kein grosser spass ist.
> 
> NFS sind einfach arcade ohne jeglichen anspruch, Hot Pursuit macht aber trotzdem spass.


Bei der F1 Serie hat man aber nur F1 Wagen zum fahren? Oder startet man bei der Kariere mit einem Go-Kart und am Schluss ist man bei der F1?


Ich habe mir nun GRID und Assetto Corsa gekauft. Leider funktionieren die nicht mit meinem Logitech Dual Action. Das Pad finde ich unter den Einstellung nicht. Habe Win 8.1 und Logitech Treiber installiert.


----------



## ak1504 (24. August 2014)

Wenn schon Gamepad dann Xbox 360. Das funktioniert wenigstens überall dank Microsoft.


----------



## acidburn1811 (24. August 2014)

Dirt 2 / Dirt showdown 
F1 ab  2012 
Grid
Assetto Corsa 
Nextcargames 

bin auch noch auf der suche nach was vergleichbares wie Gran Turismo ^^


----------



## acidburn1811 (24. August 2014)

bitte löschen


----------



## FlakZ (24. August 2014)

Next Car Game ist nice finde ich. Braucht aber nen guten  PC ^^

Oooooder RACE 07. Da kann man viele Autos auswählen.


----------



## thoast3 (24. August 2014)

Xasser schrieb:


> Das heisst; je neuer das Spiel, haben die Entwickler Rückschritte statt vorschritte gemacht?



Jein, von GRID 1 zu GRID 2 war es ein echter Rückschritt, von 2 zu Autosport ein leichter Fortschritt.


----------



## Xasser (24. August 2014)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Wenn schon Gamepad dann Xbox 360. Das funktioniert wenigstens überall dank Microsoft.


 Ist zwar für mich jetzt nicht hilfreich , da ich schon länger im Besitz vom Logitech Gampad bin und mir das Xbox 360 nicht wirklich gut in der Hand liegt.
 Gibt es sonst noch welche die empfohlen werden können. Am liebsten eine ähnliche Bauform wie die der PS3


----------



## mr.4EvEr (26. August 2014)

Also wenn überhaupt, würde ich für Assetto Corsa sowieso direkt ein Lenkrad, wie beispielsweise das Driving Force GT oder höherwertiger empfehlen.
Gebraucht kann man ein solches für ca. 60€ erwerben.
Ein Controller wird dir niemals das gleiche Feedback und Feeling vermitteln.


----------



## Xasser (27. August 2014)

Ich habe nun den Vorschlag von ak1504 befolgt und mir ein Xbox 360 Pad ausgeliehen.
Schade, ist der linke Joystick nicht am Platz vom Kreuz… ich bin mir das von der PS3 gewöhnt, aber komme nun schon besser zurecht.
Lenkrad ist schon toll, muss aber noch ein Weilchen warten. 
Dank Pad ist es nun Spielbar 
 
Ich hätte noch ein paar Fragen zum Grid:
Spielt es eine grosse Rolle, welches Fahrzeug man bei welchem Event kauft?
Ebay oder Neuwagen kaufen?
Habt ihr sonst noch Tipps für einen Anfänger?
 
Bei Assetto Corsa kann ich das Gas – Bremsen nicht selber Belegen!?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## thoast3 (28. August 2014)

Zu GRID: Ich habe mir jetzt schon Wagen neu und bei eBay gekauft und keinen Unterschied gespürt. Ich kaufe sie mir trotzdem momentan immer neu, einfach weil ich mir's leisten kann 
Als Tipp: Fahr die Disziplinen "Togue" und "Profi-Togue" erst am Schluss, weil sie evtl. für einen Anfänger zu schwer sind. Fahr außerdem die Events mit Muscle-Cars auch erst später, weil sie sich sehr schwer steuern lassen. Bei den Drift-Wettkämpfen ist es mMn nicht egal, welchen Wagen Du nimmst. Ich finde, dass sich der RX-7 für über 100.000€ deutlich besser driftet als der Corolla für deutlich unter 50.000€. Noch ein Top-Auto: Der Nissan Skyline GT-R Z-Tune ist richtig geil und einfach zu fahren!


----------



## onlygaming (28. August 2014)

Den GT-R Z Tune hab ich auch der geht gut ab Tdu 2 ist ein gutes Game


----------

